# I need practice. Post pictures please



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Id like to practice my critiquing. Does anyone have any pictures of horse or rider that i can practice on. the only thing is, that i will likely need you to correct me or point out something new, so you sorta have to already know your, or your horses faults. 

thanks so much


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you want riding, or conformation? And what kind of riding?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

How about some very old jump pictures of me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

. Sure. I don't have great pictures of him since they are so bright but......


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

heres Bo. Sorry I don't have better conformation shots. so it might be tough to make a good critique.
















Here's Joker, again not good shots for confo analysis. I gotta go get better ones, but am too lazy.
Good luck. Your Avatar horse is gorgeous!!!!
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's some of me.... I know I'm not wearing a helmet in my home pictures.... :wink:





































Yes, this dun horse jumps like a goob...


















I don't have any more pictures on this computer...


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Supermane said:


> How about some very old jump pictures of me.


lol! I'll come back to you once I get more practice. 

For right now, the only thing I see (and I'm likely wrong) is that your jumping position looks as if your going over a much higher jump then you are. I always got told i was 'over jumping' compared to the size of the jump....I know im probably wrong. but IMO you look really good - makes it hard for me to practice. Am i totally wrong?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

AQHA said:


> lol! I'll come back to you once I get more practice.
> 
> For right now, the only thing I see (and I'm likely wrong) is that your jumping position looks as if your going over a much higher jump then you are. I always got told i was 'over jumping' compared to the size of the jump....I know im probably wrong. but IMO you look really good - makes it hard for me to practice. Am i totally wrong?


Nope, you aren't wrong at all. My hip angle is way too extreme for the size of the jump (which looks to be only about 2')


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

smrobs said:


> . Sure. I don't have great pictures of him since they are so bright but......


his pasterns are kinda short, he looks sorta cow hocked, or toed out at the back...? and his back looks a little long. Am I right, wrong, or missing something? and his chest looks flat:? not sure if that means anything, or something?

thanks


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Supermane said:


> Nope, you aren't wrong at all. My hip angle is way too extreme for the size of the jump (which looks to be only about 2')


Yay! Looking back at the picture I don't see anything else. Is there anything?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go I don't have any good conformation shots but see what you can work with:


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> heres Bo. Sorry I don't have better conformation shots. so it might be tough to make a good critique.
> View attachment 46426
> 
> View attachment 46427
> ...


Joker:

The only thing that stands out to me is his neck. It sure looks 'thick' compared to the rest of his body. And the only other thing is his back kinda looks a tad long...?

In the picture of you on him he looks like he's doing something funny with his right front leg. But may just be the picture...?

Am I close? btw love his colors

Thanks!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

AQHA said:


> Yay! Looking back at the picture I don't see anything else. Is there anything?
> 
> Thanks!!!


That's actually the main thing, how about something a little harder

Herbie, an 11 year old TB gelding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Aqha,

Thanks for your comments. I guess they are valid. I didn't give you good stuff to work from. Have you anything to say about Bo?


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> Here's some of me.... I know I'm not wearing a helmet in my home pictures.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your jumping position looks too far out of the saddle, you legs coming back, and you seem to be too far forward. 

In picture 2 your toes are out.

Picture 3 these no ear, shoulder, hip, heal going on

Picture 5 - love the look on the horses face

last picture looks good. lower leg may be a tad bit back.

Not sure.... How I did...? Am I right/wrong? missing anything?

Sorry I only picked on you. tomorrow I'll come back and go over the good in everyone pictures they gave me.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Aqha,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. I guess they are valid. I didn't give you good stuff to work from. Have you anything to say about Bo?


I cant really tell, the only thing (but may be wrong because of the breed or picture) is his hindquarters don't look like they have very muscle. Is he older?

i like him, he reminds me of a horse I used to have.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Wanted to give you some conformation shots, too 

I know the ground isn't perfect, but do what you can..



















This is the only picture I have of her...


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Here you go I don't have any good conformation shots but see what you can work with:


picture 2 - legs too far back, toes out, arched back, too far out of the saddle (yet not too far forward...)

Picture 3 - tilted a tad bit too ar forward, stiff arms (they may be a bit high), toes out

Picture 4 - looking down - tilted to the right, arms too far forward (because of the length of the reins i thing though?)

How did I do? missing anything am i wrong?

Thank you!!!


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

AQHA said:


> Your jumping position looks too far out of the saddle, you legs coming back, and you seem to be too far forward.
> 
> In picture 2 your toes are out.
> 
> ...


I agree, I am jumping ahead a bit... there's no excuse, but both the dark bay and dun horses were very green at the time and overjumped everything.
Yes, my trot picture on the bay... I don't know why but I tend to ride more forward. But one good thing is the line from my hand to the bit. I did mostly jumpers and very little hunter... and even less eq. But my position is better on the dun... ?? go figure.
The last pic was a silly TB... if you notice hes way overjumping this jump... he was part gazelle I think :lol: My leg has slipped back, and I am overjumping for the actual size of the jump. But I think it has to do with the way that horse was.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Supermane said:


> That's actually the main thing, how about something a little harder
> 
> Herbie, an 11 year old TB gelding


Picture 1 is hard... I like him I think

His pasterns look kinda long, his shoulder looks kinda steep (not sure though), and his back looks long. But every horse I've critiqued today I have said has a long back, so i may be seeing things So Im not sure:?

Picture 2

looks like your doing something funny with your wrists, your ear, shoulder, hip, and heel are not in a line, from the horses bit to your elbow is not in a straight line, and your reins have a drape.

How did I do? 

Thanks again!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> I agree, I am jumping ahead a bit... there's no excuse, but both the dark bay and dun horses were very green at the time and over jumped everything.
> Yes, my trot picture on the bay... I don't know why but I tend to ride more forward. But one good thing is the line from my hand to the bit. I did mostly jumpers and very little hunter... and even less eq. But my position is better on the dun... ?? go figure.
> The last pic was a silly TB... if you notice hes way over jumping this jump... he was part gazelle I think :lol: My leg has slipped back, and I am over jumping for the actual size of the jump. But I think it has to do with the way that horse was.


Oh, OK. good point i didn't even think to see how the horse was moving and match it with your position

Does anyone have any example pictures of a horse jumping correctly, over jumping, etc. so I can see that and understand better.

thanks


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

AQHA said:


> Oh, OK. good point i didn't even think to see how the horse was moving and match it with your position
> 
> Does anyone have any example pictures of a horse jumping correctly, over jumping, etc. so I can see that and understand better.
> 
> thanks


I pointed those things out, but it's still not an excuse... I just wanted to make that clear  I know those faults pointed out, just saying those silly ponies weren't helping me out LOL I should still have a correct position, regardless of the horse's style.
I really regret that I showed nationally all my life and I never got pictures  I went with my trainer, so I had no family there to take pictures, and the pro ones are so dang expensive. I wish I had more....


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> Wanted to give you some conformation shots, too
> 
> I know the ground isn't perfect, but do what you can..
> 
> ...


palomino gelding - not much muscle in hindquarters, long back, long sloped front pasterns, hocks seem too high up on th leg:?

buckskin mare - long back, short steep pasterns, not much hip muscle, hocks up too high, tiny bit bum high. how old is she?

dun(?) gelding - long back, and narrow neck.

Not sure about those points....some seem kinda off!!

Thank you!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> I pointed those things out, but it's still not an excuse... I just wanted to make that clear  I know those faults pointed out, just saying those silly ponies weren't helping me out LOL I should still have a correct position, regardless of the horse's style.
> I really regret that I showed nationally all my life and I never got pictures  I went with my trainer, so I had no family there to take pictures, and the pro ones are so dang expensive. I wish I had more....


too bad you didn't get pictures. that would have been neat to see!

thanks for the help!


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this is a pretty good example of good position with a crest release, not to mention the horse is totally drool-worthy 

http://www.floridahorse.com/2007wef/images/goutal.jpg

And while googling, I found this and had to share.... LOL

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/files/8/9/6/5/dsc01075.jpg


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> I think this is a pretty good example of good position with a crest release, not to mention the horse is totally drool-worthy
> 
> http://www.floridahorse.com/2007wef/images/goutal.jpg
> 
> ...


so a crest release is when you put your fist into the horses crest, and a mane release is when you grab the mane right?

the horse is stunning!

love the horse thats trying to fly over the jump


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone else have anything for me to try?


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

AQHA said:


> palomino gelding - not much muscle in hindquarters, long back, long sloped front pasterns, hocks seem too high up on th leg:?
> 
> buckskin mare - long back, short steep pasterns, not much hip muscle, hocks up too high, tiny bit bum high. how old is she?
> 
> ...


Palomino - he didn't have much booty muscle. He was kind of a (man made) looney tune and had no idea how to do anything but jig and run when I got him. Which was a couple weeks before these pics.
I would say he def has long sloping pasterns especially in front (odd). His back is a little long, and weak. I can see where his hocks are a little high-set. I didn't have leg pictures, so you can't see that he is a little cow hocked, and toes out in front. I also think his tail is a little high-set... Honestly I'm not that great at confo either.
The buckskin.. she was either 3 or 4 in that picture.
The dun... he does have a looong back, his daddy did, too. He is sickle and cow hocked... and yes he has a pencil neck. It drives me nuts!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> Palomino - he didn't have much booty muscle. He was kind of a (man made) looney tune and had no idea how to do anything but jig and run when I got him. Which was a couple weeks before these pics.
> I would say he def has long sloping pasterns especially in front (odd). His back is a little long, and weak. I can see where his hocks are a little high-set. I didn't have leg pictures, so you can't see that he is a little cow hocked, and toes out in front. I also think his tail is a little high-set... Honestly I'm not that great at confo either.
> The buckskin.. she was either 3 or 4 in that picture.
> The dun... he does have a looong back, his daddy did, too. He is sickle and cow hocked... and yes he has a pencil neck. It drives me nuts!


I see the high set tail now too. What does that affect?


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

AQHA said:


> so a crest release is when you put your fist into the horses crest, and a mane release is when you grab the mane right?
> 
> the horse is stunning!
> 
> love the horse thats trying to fly over the jump


A crest release is when you press your hands into the "crest" of their neck. I haven't heard anyone say a mane release before... sounds like maybe another name for the crest. 
The other release is an automatic release... funny when I googled, one of the first good ones I came across was one of our own members 
I'm sure she won't mind me using the pic (I think this is Allison Finch? I know the pic and hope I'm putting the name to the right pic )

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3278/2808120817_a4b456788e_o.jpg


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

AQHA said:


> Picture 1 is hard... I like him I think
> 
> His pasterns look kinda long, his shoulder looks kinda steep (not sure though), and his back looks long. But every horse I've critiqued today I have said has a long back, so i may be seeing things So Im not sure:?
> 
> ...


You did pretty well 
Picture 1: His pasterns are pretty long and straight and his shoulder angle is slightly upright. Don't worry about the long back comment, it is long, very typical in modern TBs and it goes along with his long loin (though that's less prominent because he is well muscled). I would have also mentioned that he has a steep croup and high withers. His cannon bones are also slightly long, as they are just slightly shorter than his forearms. He also stands under himself and is downhill, though not terrible so.

Picture 2:

Yes, you will see that most hunter riders will ride with a forward seat, like this to free the horses back and allow for freer movement. Hunters also have a low and wide hand set. Another popular trend in hunters is to maintain no contact with the horses mouth, which is incorrect, since they are suppose to maintain light contact. Even still I never engage the curb rein on the flat, so that's usually looped (though this is even excessive for me). I don't see the wrist thing, but possibly(?)
Herbie is moving very nicely with a nice open, forward trot and a pleasant expression. He's maintaining a nice hunter frame and is on the vertical, although most hunters go around in front of the vertical with a nice level neck and their noses forward. However, he is not engaging his hind end as much as would be preferred and he is slightly heavy on the forehand, which is expected with no contact and a downhill build.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

AQHA said:


> his pasterns are kinda short, he looks sorta cow hocked, or toed out at the back...? and his back looks a little long. Am I right, wrong, or missing something? and his chest looks flat:? not sure if that means anything, or something?
> 
> thanks


You did pretty darn well. Yes, his pasterns are very short, but they are also pretty upright. Yep, toes out in the back along with being slightly cow-hocked. As for his back, I don't think it's long so much as it is that his neck is pretty darn short. That makes the rest of him look too long .

I'm not entirely sure what you meant by his chest looking 'flat'. He doesn't have the bulky, defined muscles like what you see on your typical domestic horse so that's the only thing I can figure.

One thing that you did miss but I won't say much about it because it is really hard to tell in that picture without a very keen eye. He is pigeon toed on both front legs, though more severely on the.......left, I think. He is also pretty posty on his back legs, there isn't enough angle and length in his croup, hip, and hocks. He is just too straight through his entire hind leg.


----------



## Cobble Hill Jumpers (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks 
YouTube - My Girl Friday- 1996 Buckskin Mare -Frolic X Louis (Lord X Ramiro) November 2010
YouTube - Watch Out Edmonton 2010 II
YouTube - Watch Out Edmonton 2010 II
YouTube - Peridot CHJ


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

critique her.
I had her crit


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

This is bubbles and I.. I dont have any dcent conformation pics of her on her own sorry. Ive only been riding 2 and a half years.
In the first picture we were going past the jump, not over it


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

smrobs said:


> You did pretty darn well. Yes, his pasterns are very short, but they are also pretty upright. Yep, toes out in the back along with being slightly cow-hocked. As for his back, I don't think it's long so much as it is that his neck is pretty darn short. That makes the rest of him look too long .
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you meant by his chest looking 'flat'. He doesn't have the bulky, defined muscles like what you see on your typical domestic horse so that's the only thing I can figure.
> 
> One thing that you did miss but I won't say much about it because it is really hard to tell in that picture without a very keen eye. He is pigeon toed on both front legs, though more severely on the.......left, I think. He is also pretty posty on his back legs, there isn't enough angle and length in his croup, hip, and hocks. He is just too straight through his entire hind leg.


OK. I see what I missed. Is pigeon toed toed in?

Thanks!!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Cobble Hill Jumpers said:


> Thanks
> YouTube - My Girl Friday- 1996 Buckskin Mare -Frolic X Louis (Lord X Ramiro) November 2010
> YouTube - Watch Out Edmonton 2010 II
> YouTube - Watch Out Edmonton 2010 II
> YouTube - Peridot CHJ


Ok, here I go. 

Video 1: 

You seem to be 'bouncing' up and down quite a bit while cantering around

Your leg tends to 'fling' forward when you go over the jumps

Everytime your horses front feet land after a jump you sit up and your bottom goes to the cantle of the saddle and looks to me like the horse get caught in her mouth...

Your horse seems really excited and happy to go over the jumps so it looks a little rushed (not she if jumping a timed thing too much though:?). - looks like your really pulling her back to keep her controlled. Would using your outside rein and mini half halts work?

Video 2:

Pretty well the same as the first video except for a few points.

Your elbows 'flap' a tiny bit at the beginning

And it does not look like the horse is getting caught in the mouth, but your still sitting up and going back

Video 3: 

It sorta looks like you have piano hands

Your arms are straight and you hands a moving a lot - up, down, together, apart, etc.

Everytime you sit you tap the horse with the spurs then his head lowers and tucks in

I'm still extremely confused with the whole collection thing and frame, but looks too me like the horse is not broken at the pole, instead further down a bit.

Looks a bit like your saying "lets go" with your legs, and "hey stop" with your hands:?

Your lower leg looks a bit too far forward and you look like your doing a lots of work...maybe too much?



How did I do? Am I wrong, missing anything etc.

Thanks so much for the videos!


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a pic of my Spotted Saddle mare Xhex. It's the only good one I have of her.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Gidget said:


> critique her.
> I had her crit


This is what I see:

slightly cow hocked, or toed out in the back

long back, hindquarters lacking muscle

pretty short pastern (not sure if thats bad or not)

and is she a tad bit sickle hocked?

and i think her shoulder looks fine, but is it?

How did I do?


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> This is bubbles and I.. I dont have any doesnt conformation pics of her on her own sorry. Ive only been riding 2 and a half years.
> In the first picture we were going past the jump, not over it
> 
> View attachment 46439
> ...


1: arched back, toes out, tilted too far forward

2: your toes are coming up

3: piano hands, toes are coming up, pinching with your kneed?, looking down, horse over bent not from the poll,

4: legs too far forward, look tense

how did i do?

thanks!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Xhex428 said:


> Here is a pic of my Spotted Saddle mare Xhex. It's the only good one I have of her.


i love how the black markings are lined with a lighter color on the outside!

ewe neck?
short pasterns - too mush slope
long back

thats what i see am i wrong or missing something?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, pigeon toed and toed in are the same thing . For some reason, I can't find a picture that really shows it well.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

AQHA said:


> i love how the black markings are lined with a lighter color on the outside!
> 
> ewe neck?
> short pasterns - too mush slope
> ...


 I love the lighter color on the outside of her black also! 
As for the critique, I couldn't really tell you if you are wrong or not! I stink at conformation! :lol:


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

^^Does anyone else know if thats right?

or have any more pictures for me to try.

thanks


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

AQHA said:


> This is what I see:
> 
> slightly cow hocked, or toed out in the back
> 
> ...


 
 she is slightly cow hocked in the back.
Hindquarters are lacking more muscle than I want!... 
Her back is portionate to the rest of her body actually. You want to check the balance point and it is all pretty much even. You do "neck to back,back to hindquarters..i'd have to show you in person..i just learned it.

She does have a nice round shoulder.

Her neck needs to bit a TEEENNY bit longer but not by much.

good job


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> 1: arched back, toes out, tilted too far forward
> 
> 2: your toes are coming up
> 
> ...


Yeah I quite often have problems with my back being either curved or arched because I've got scoliosis going both ways, and my hips are rotated, I am trying to work on that one lol. Yep, left side always have problems with toes out and piano hand, but generally only on that one side 99% of the time lol.
Yeah we she's got a flat canter and thats the only way I can stay seated lol.

Yeah my toes are always misbehaving lol, one way or another. That was the day I broke my ribs because she was pulling like a mad man, whoops lol.

Piano hands, yep lol, I have problems like that, my left side of my pelvis is smaller than the right and my shoulder is turned in and leg turned out, so it physically hurts to keep that particular hand upright. We were both a bit out of work then lol, and she was pulling like crazy (spring grass  ) lol.

Yup again lol, that was me trying to get her around a corner she did not want to go around at all :L.

one good thing I'd like to point out though (i think lol) is that My elbows to her bit is in line on the flat pics? I'm still learning lol so correct me if I'm wrong but yeah.
I've also never had a lesson due to the fact I live so far out no one will come out, and I don't have a float. Is there anything good you can pick out from my pics?? that would be helping me to know what I'm doing right so I can keep doing it lol.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's one for you:

6 year old APHA gelding



















And another 6 year old APHA gelding (sorry these are so small):


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

This is my Straight Egyptian Arabian gelding. He is 2 yrs old and growing of course.





































and a baby pic


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Cami:
































Nova:


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

GottaRide said:


> Here's one for you:
> 
> 6 year old APHA gelding
> 
> ...


Sorry, I could only do the first gelding. I just cant see the last pictures too well.

long back, steep(ish) shoulder, pretty straight from the hock down to the fetlock, front pasterns have a little too much slope, gaskins look pretty thin...?, and the hindquarters are lacking a bit of muscle...maybe?

how did i do?

thanks!!!!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Bakkir said:


> This is my Straight Egyptian Arabian gelding. He is 2 yrs old and growing of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


long back

weak hindquarters

long sloped front pasterns

something looks odd with the knees...

chest seems 'bulky' and ties into a thin high neck

from the hock down seems pretty long.

how did i do?

sorry i dont know how to critique a baby, but it sure is cute


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> Cami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cami

bum high, long back, could have more hindquarter muscle, high hock, front pasterns are pretty sloped, hind pasterns look short and steep

Nova:

long back, could have more hindquarter muscle, high hock, knees look 'pushed in' towards the back legs???, long front pasterns - too sloped.

how did i do? thanks!!


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Heres pics of my horse as a yearling if you want to try. I have adult pics but i just bought him bascially as a rescue he's 300 lbs underweight ill put one on here but just wanted to warn you I dont know much about conformation but id like to hear what you have to say 

Rocket Yearling pics






















Rocket 6 years old








and me and Joe (TB) jumping


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

AQHA said:


> Sorry, I could only do the first gelding. I just cant see the last pictures too well.
> 
> long back, steep(ish) shoulder, pretty straight from the hock down to the fetlock, front pasterns have a little too much slope, gaskins look pretty thin...?, and the hindquarters are lacking a bit of muscle...maybe?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say he has a long back as much as I would say he is not as balanced through the hip. I look at the length of the neck compared to the length of the back compared to the length of the hip. They should all be equal length. This horse is just a tad small in the hip compared to the rest of him. 

Yes, he does have a steep shoulder, but I like the slope to his pasterns as that will make up for some of the problems caused by the shoulder. Usually an upright shoulder will identify a horse with a bumpy ride, and usually the shoulder angle and pastern angle will match. The nice angle to this horse's pasterns will help absorb some of the roughness caused by the shoulder. (All that said...this horse is a nice smooth ride.)

I'm not sure what you mean when you say the horse is pretty straight from the hock down to the fetlock. ?? I would think you'd want the cannon bone to be nice & straight. To comment further on this horse's hocks, they are set low on the leg which is an asset for some riding disciplines. The low set hocks will help allow the horse to reach underneath himself & use his hind end to propel forward. Also, you want to look at the balance between the hind leg & the fore leg. If the hock is set low, the horse should also have a long forearm, which this horse does have. Again, the long forearm is desired in specific riding disciplines.

The gaskins are somewhat weak & the horse is lacking in muscle development in these photos. You should have seen him 6 weeks prior when he was underweight as well. Slowly he is building up muscle as he progresses through his training.

One conformation flaw that you missed is that this horse is built downhill. He is a 6 year old, as mentioned, so you can assume that he has stopped growing in height. His withers will always be lower than his hips. This could make it more difficult for this horse to stay off of his forehand under saddle. A good horseperson will be able to acknowledge this flaw & account for it in the training process to help keep the horse off of the forehand.


BTW...I bought the 2nd gelding sight unseen from those small photos & an equally crap.py cell phone video. It was one of the best horse purchases I've made!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Equine conformation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_^^I found this had a fair bit of information in it._

Adam's Turf | Conformation: Equilateral triangle method | BloodHorse.com Blog Stable

_^^This was an interesting piece of information, but I am not sure how true it is. Maybe someone will take a peek at it and say yes or no to it._

http://www.jwequine.com/pdf/conformation-relatively.pdf

_^^I also found this article interesting as it compares 3 horses who share the same bloodlines, and shows the differences between them._

_I read through the whole thread as I was wanting to learn as well. The only problem I see you having is that almost every horse had a long back when you critiqued it. _


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> Equine conformation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _^^I found this had a fair bit of information in it._
> 
> ...


thanks for the links

LOL, I have no idea why, but every horse looks to have a long back in my eye

Can anyone show me (maybe with a drawing on a picture or something) where I measure from the start of the back to the end ?

It would be really helpful!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

AQHA said:


> thanks for the links
> 
> LOL, I have no idea why, but every horse looks to have a long back in my eye
> 
> ...


 
Another wiki for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_(horse)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A possible buy


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

AQHA said:


> long back
> 
> weak hindquarters
> 
> ...


 
Yikes not even close - lol!

He is not a stock horse therefore is not built like one. IMHO its like comparing a deer to a beef cow - lol!

Here is a quote from a breeder on his confo and type:

"I am an Arab fanatic and I am unable to find anything seriously wrong with him. He's absolutely breathtaking, and he has a fantastic build for distance riding.

He reminds me much more of the older style Arabs moreso then the newer style ones, which I vastly prefer. A slender face with enough dish to let you know he's probably SE but not so much that he borders on deformed. Beautiful length of back, into a gorgeous round and well defined hindquarter, no table-top useless halter croup here! :lol:

His legs are lovely and straight, one might think camped out a bit but I'll bet dollars it's just the way he's standing and those hind legs are actually in closer to ideal degree. I love his pasterns, a proper length to make for a comfortable stride and holding up under pressure.

Beautiful neck, well defined and set at the expected angle for an Arabian - and into a lovely shoulder that's going to work well for him out on the trails.

I stand corrected - I CAN'T find fault with him! There are a few things that land under personal preference such as the length of back, length of gaskin, length of pastern, etc. that some people may be able to criticize, but I don't classify those as true faults. He has nothing indicative that he will do anything but flourish under hard riding."

Thanks anyway


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, here's a couple for you:

Sonya, 4 yr old Appy/Welsh (she was a little thin in these pics as she had just foaled, and I hadn't worked her for almost a month prior due to her being preggo)






































Rumour, 6 1/2 month old Clyde/Welsh/Appy


----------

